# Endlosschleifen automatisch erkennen



## Akon (20. Mai 2005)

Hi,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Endlosschleife automatisch erkennen zu lassen. Ich habe ein zu testendes Programm mit vielen Methoden von denen einige in Endlosschleifen fallen. Gibt es so etwas ähnliches wie einen Timer der nach einer bestimmten Zeit eine Fehlermeldung ausspuckt und dann weiter macht? 

MFG
Akon


----------



## Sky (20. Mai 2005)

Du könntest deine Schleife in einem separaten Thread laufen lassen und den nach einer gewissen Zeit abschießen... oder per Timer und TimerTask einen boolschen Wert umsetzen der dazu führt, dass die Schleife abgebrochen wird.


----------



## Illuvatar (20. Mai 2005)

Afaik kann man mathematisch beweisen, dass man Endlosschleifen nicht sicher erkennen kann, das hatten wir irgendwann schonmal hier. Aber du kannst eben nach ner Zeit abbrechen, so wie es sky80 sagte.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2005)

Du kannst zwar so wie sky80 das beschrieben hat die maximale Laufzeit beschränken, aber schon rein mathematisch ist es nicht möglich eine Endlosschleife zu erkennen.


----------



## abollm (20. Mai 2005)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [..] aber schon rein mathematisch ist es nicht möglich eine Endlosschleife zu erkennen.



Zudem ist es - beim Anlegen sehr strenger Maßstäbe - ein Widerspruch in sich, eine Endlosschleife erkennen zu wollen.


----------



## perdian (20. Mai 2005)

Akon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Endlosschleife automatisch erkennen zu lassen.


Wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben: Generell möglich ist es nicht. Es gibt es paar Standard-Situationen und Konstellationen, bei denen sich herauslesen lässt "Das geht schief" aber allgemeingültig - nie.


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Mai 2005)

nimm einen Profiler, starte dein Programm und schau, wo die meiste zeit verbraten wird...


----------

